# Kalkstein im Teich bzw. Bachlauf



## Allertaler (30. Juli 2017)

Wir planen gerade einen Teich mit Bachlauf, möglichst naturnah. Nun haben wir bei uns jede Menge Bruchstein aus Sandstein und Kalkstein. Von letzterem auch kleine Steine, mit dem ich den Bachlauf befüllen und "dekorieren" wollte. Würde das gehen oder gibt es bei Kalkstein Probleme bei Pflanzen und auch Algenwuchs?

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Annett (13. Aug. 2017)

Moin. 

Ich habe mal die Suchfunktion für dich bemüht und dabei z.B. das gefunden: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/kalkstein-als-bachlaufschale-ok.36152/

Klingt, als wäre dein Vorhaben okay.


----------



## rollikoi (13. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,

ich denke auch das es ok ist. Denn anders als im Aquarium bekommt der Teich ja auch Regenwasser ab dem sämtliche Mineralien fehlen, Hier kann dann das Kalkgestein für einen gewissen Ausgleich sorgen.

LG Bernd


----------



## Lion (13. Aug. 2017)

Allertaler schrieb:


> Wir planen gerade einen Teich mit Bachlauf, möglichst naturnah. Nun haben wir bei uns jede Menge Bruchstein aus Sandstein und Kalkstein. Von letzterem auch kleine Steine, mit dem ich den Bachlauf befüllen und "dekorieren" wollte. Würde das gehen oder gibt es bei Kalkstein Probleme bei Pflanzen und auch Algenwuchs?
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten



hallo Allertaler,
Kalkstein erhöht den PH-Wert im Wasser,  messe bitte deinen PH-Wert und falls dieser gut ist, dann würden Kalksteine den PH-Wert weiter erhöhen und
Du mußt ständig dagegen arbeiten. Macht keinen Spaß  

Wenn Steine, dann nur Natursteine wie z.B.  Naturbruchsteine, Natur-Kies, Wassersteine, Naturbruchsteinplatten usw........
Alles was man in der Natur findet muß nicht immer geeignet sein für einen Teich. 

Gutes Gelingen und viel Freude am Teich wünscht
 Léon


----------



## rollikoi (13. Aug. 2017)

Ich denke man muss auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.
Wenn der geplante Teich letztlich auf gedachte 5000l Volumen kommt und ca. 300kg Kalkstein hinzu kommen wird das den pH Wert nicht groß beeinflussen. Wenn man dann noch bedenkt das dauernd neutrales Regenwasser dazu kommt.
Kalkstein härtet das Wasser auf, GH und KH steigen, weniger der pH Wert.

LG Bernd


----------



## marcus18488 (13. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,

bei mir ist der ganze Bachlauf aus Kalkstein. In meinem Teich liegen mehrere große Steine, und wie soll es anders sein, auch nur Kalkstein. Weiße Jura lässt grüßen von der schwäbischen Alb. 
Meine pH Werte sind seit ich einen Teich habe, immer bei Ca 7,1. Gemessen wird immer mit Söll elektronischem Gerät. 
Ich würde die Steine ohne zu überlegen in den Teich bzw Bachlauf legen


----------



## Lion (14. Aug. 2017)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Ich denke man muss auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.
> Wenn der geplante Teich letztlich auf gedachte 5000l Volumen kommt und ca. 300kg Kalkstein hinzu kommen
> 
> LG Bernd



hallo Bernd,
ich denke, man müßte auch rechnen oder?
300kg auf nur 5000 Ltr. sind sagenhafte 6 Prozent und auf deinem Teich gesehen sind
300kg auf 28000 ltr. Wasser = 0,----Prozent, na ja, kannst ja selber rechnen.



marcus18488 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir ist der ganze Bachlauf aus Kalkstein. In meinem Teich liegen mehrere große Steine, und wie soll es anders sein, auch nur Kalkstein. Weiße Jura lässt grüßen von der schwäbischen Alb.



auch in der schwäbischen Alb sollte man einen Rechner einsetzen, bei Dir Marcus, ist
das Verhältnis bei 163000 ltr. Wasser gleich null, aber wie Du selber schreibst, ohne zu überlegen, kann man viel machen.

 Léon


----------



## rollikoi (14. Aug. 2017)

Was sollen Marcus oder ich berechnen?
Etwa den prozentualen Anteil von 300kg Gestein in unseren Teichen. Was soll das dann aussagen?
Wenn man meinen Gedankengang mit den 300kg auf 5000l weiterspinnt was passiert dann. Das Wasser wird härter.
Leben in hartem Wasser keine Tiere? Das wäre bitter, zum Beispiel. für die schwäbische Alb.

LG Bernd ( der statt immer alles zu berechnen, auch mal den Verstand nutzt.)


----------



## domserv (15. Aug. 2017)

Was soll denn so eine Rechnung bringen? Wenn überhaupt etwas relevant ist, dann doch nicht das Gewicht der Steine, sondern die Oberfläche, an der Kalk gelöst werden kann.

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## Lion (15. Aug. 2017)

domserv schrieb:


> Was soll denn so eine Rechnung bringen? Wenn überhaupt etwas relevant ist, dann doch nicht das Gewicht der Steine, sondern die Oberfläche, an der Kalk gelöst werden kann.
> 
> Gruß
> Jimi



hallo Jimi,
mit dem Rechenbeispiel wollte ich doch nur zeigen, daß diese 3 Teiche nicht zu vergleichen sind und
bin daher mit einer pauschalen Aussage über die Veränderung durch Kalkstein im neuen Teich von
Allertaler nicht ganz der gleichen Meinung.  

Allertaler möchte einen neuen Teich mit Bachlauf anlegen und hier entsteht in einem Bachlauf 
eine relativ größere Oberfläche im Verhältnis auf 5000 ltr. Wasser.
Er kann doch um vorzubeugen auch anderes Steinmaterial einbringen, ist die gleiche Arbeit und
hat dann wahrscheinlicht später keine oder weniger Probleme mit den Wasserwerten.

Ich wollte nur informieren und natürlich darf jeder der will, Kalksteine in seinem Teich einbringen,
ich allerdings meide dies.

VG. Leon


----------



## Wetterleuchten (15. Aug. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> Er kann doch um vorzubeugen auch anderes Steinmaterial einbringen, ist die gleiche Arbeit und
> hat dann wahrscheinlicht später keine oder weniger Probleme mit den Wasserwerten.


Wobei ich denke, dass das einzige "Problem" eine gewisse Aufhärtung des Wassers sein wird, was ja auch wieder den Vorteil hat, dass das Teichwasser gegen pH-Wertschwankungen gepuffert ist. Meines Wissens liegt der Kalk in den meisten Kalkgesteinen hauptsächlich als schwer lösliches Kalziumkarbonat vor, d.h., es löst sich immer nur soviel, bis der pH-Wert wieder bei neutral ist. Oder sitze ich da einem Irrtum auf? Wenn ja, bitte klärt mich auf  Für höhere Lebensformen wie Fische oder Amphibien ist das eher von Vorteil, __ Muscheln und __ Schnecken haben's in so einem Wasser auch leichter.
Einiger Nachteil wäre, dass man auf eher leicht bis ausgesprochen saures und weiches Wasser bevorzugende Pflanzen wie __ Krebsschere oder __ Wollgras dann halt verzichten muss. Wenn ich solche unbedingt am und im Teich haben wollte, würde ich dann eher Silikatgesteine wie Sandstein verwenden.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Aug. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Allertaler,
> Kalkstein erhöht den PH-Wert im Wasser, messe bitte deinen PH-Wert und falls dieser gut ist, dann würden Kalksteine den PH-Wert weiter erhöhen und
> Du mußt ständig dagegen arbeiten. Macht keinen Spaß


Solange es Leben in den Seen wie Gardasee oder anderen Naturseen in den Kalksteinregionen gibt, mache ich mir keinen Kopf


----------



## meinereiner (20. Aug. 2017)

Hab gerade in der Zeitung einen Artikel über eine Meerwasserentsalzungsanlage in Dubai gelesen.
Dabei wird das gewonnene Wasser, bevor es ins Leitungsnetz eingespeist wird noch mit Kohlendioxid angereichert und dann durch ein kalziumhaltiges Kiesbett geschickt.
Vielleicht ist das ja der Grund, dass das Teichwasser laut Expertenmeinung einen gewissen CO2 Gehalt aufweisen soll. Damit sich wieder Ca im Teichwasser anreichern kann.
Wenn sich allerdings in einem Koiteich kein kalziumhaltiges Gestein befindet, dann hilft das CO2 auch nicht .

Servus
 Robert


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Robert
Und genau deswegen werden u.a. soviele Wasserwechsel durchgeführt, damit nicht ein Mangel an Mineralien entsteht. 
Bei entsprechend niedrigen Werten im Wasser wird dann u.a. auch noch mit Muschelschalen nachgeholfen. 
Denn alleine übers Futter kannst du das nicht ausgleichen. 
Dazu kommt auch noch die Sache mit dem Osmotischen Druck.  Wo der Fisch seine Mineralien ans Wasser verliert wenn der Wert dort zu nieder ist.


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2017)

Ups gleich drei mal.


----------



## meinereiner (20. Aug. 2017)

Dann aber den Wasserwechsel nicht mit Regenwasser machen. Oder man hat kalziumhaltigen Kies, oder Muschelschalen.
Deswegen brauch ich auch keinen expliziten Wasserwechsel zu machen, hab ja kalziumhaltigen Kies in meinem Bodenfilter .
Und einen Haufen Schneckenschalen.

Servus
 Robert


----------

